#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Different types of joins in SQL servers

## Lorraine

Hi all,

joins are useful for bringing data together from different tables based on their database relations. First, we will see how the join operates between tables. Then we will explore the Order of Execution when both a join and a where the condition exists. Finally, we will move our exploration to the importance of the Join order.

A Join condition defines a way two tables are related in a query by
Specifying the column to be used for the Join from each table. In joining foreign keys in a table and its associated key in the other table.To use the logical operator in comparing values from the columns.

Do you know the types of joins available?

Thank you!

----------

